# XM Channel Changes on DirecTV



## ercjncprdtv (Feb 11, 2008)

The channel changes for DirecTV XM listeners are starting to show up in the EPG, if you scroll to Tuesday night at midnight ET. It is still a work in progress, but in case you listen at all on your TV, heads up!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

ercjncprdtv said:


> The channel changes for DirecTV XM listeners are starting to show up in the EPG, if you scroll to Tuesday night at midnight ET. It is still a work in progress, but in case you listen at all on your TV, heads up!


I wonder if the changes will free anything up at DirecTV for TV channels? I have always wanted D* to drop XM. If I want to listen to radio I will turn on a radio. When I turn on D* I expect TV. I know the business XM is/was probably a money maker for D* so I knew they wouldn't drop that. But I have hoped that they would cut the public XM stations. May be now the stations will be cut for them


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Dolly,
The bandwidth for all the XM channels is probably the same as one of those 24x7 shopping channels. 

You're not losing anything by having them there, PLUS they attact new customers, which helps keep your costs down.


----------



## ercjncprdtv (Feb 11, 2008)

Dolly said:


> I wonder if the changes will free anything up at DirecTV for TV channels? I have always wanted D* to drop XM. If I want to listen to radio I will turn on a radio. When I turn on D* I expect TV. I know the business XM is/was probably a money maker for D* so I knew they wouldn't drop that. But I have hoped that they would cut the public XM stations. May be now the stations will be cut for them


Sorry, Dolly, but there are many of us who do enjoy XM as part of the service and since they are audio, the bandwidth is minimal. You get music audio channels no matter if you subscribe to cable or satellite, they all offer something like that.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Dolly said:


> I have always wanted D* to drop XM. If I want to listen to radio I will turn on a radio.


You clearly don't listen to terrestrial radio. There's no radio in my area that compares to _The Loft_.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Dolly - My 70+ year old father uses sat radio all the time. He loves the jazz channels, something he can't get on any AM/FM stations where he lives. It really improves the quality of his (difficult) life.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Dolly - My 70+ year old father uses sat radio all the time. He loves the jazz channels, something he can't get on any AM/FM stations where he lives. It really improves the quality of his (difficult) life.


Well I'm happy for your father, but I think this merger has been awful from the beginning. And what I'm hearing about the new music stations doesn't make me feel any better. However, what I find interesting is the stations on D*'s guide (advanced to the proper time) don't match what I have heard will be on a Sirius XM Radio. Can D* get one thing and a person's radio something else  Or may be D*'s guide doesn't have all the changes yet  Actually I like the line up D* is showing better than the one that is supposed to be on the radio


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Dolly said:


> I wonder if the changes will free anything up at DirecTV for TV channels? I have always wanted D* to drop XM. If I want to listen to radio I will turn on a radio. When I turn on D* I expect TV. I know the business XM is/was probably a money maker for D* so I knew they wouldn't drop that. But I have hoped that they would cut the public XM stations. May be now the stations will be cut for them


Actually if you really want to make room for more TV channels, The Tennis Channel and The Tennis Channel HD could be dropped as well...If I wanted to watch tennis, I'd go to a tennis court.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Actually if you really want to make room for more TV channels, The Tennis Channel and The Tennis Channel HD could be dropped as well...If I wanted to watch tennis, I'd go to a tennis court.


They don't have any Tournaments in my area or believe me I would go. There is nothing like seeing sports--any sports--IMHO live. You get a pass from me on your comment because I know you didn't want this radio merger either.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I was against the merger, I still am, I don't like what is happening currently, and I more than likely won't like the final outcome, but that's irrelevant and that does not mean, Sirius XM should go under, be removed from DirecTV or anything else. Digital music services have been on satellite and digital cable now forever, they are a part of the offerings, and just because you don't like them or find them of value does not mean they should be removed. I wasn't too thrilled when the DirecTV/XM deal was announced a few years ago, since I already had XM and enjoyed Music Choice, that essentially took away a lot of the variety I had at my disposal, but I have that back now.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I didn't like Music Choice on D* so I'm not just picking on Sirius (XM). And I'm glad for those of you that enjoy music on TV that D*, E* or Cable does provide it for you. I just don't like it myself that is IMO only. 
And anyone/everyone has the perfect right to disagree with me on this subject. I know I'm not going to change anyone's mind and no one is going to change my mind on this subject. So I think we can just agree to disagree.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, one thing we can all agree on on is that whatever music source that DirecTV uses, it has absolutely no impact on the number of video channels they can carry, unless they all of the sudden start sending music out in Dolby True HD or something. I think XM alltogether does not even use as much bandwidth as one SD video channel.


----------

